# Help with a couple identities



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Can anyone identify these fish? Couldn't get a good picture of the brownish fish.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Cichlid Profiles yellow tail acei
Cichlid Profiles venustus or Cichlid Profiles livingstonii


----------

